# 5-inch ITTY BITTY BABY DOLL KNITTING PATTERN



## Ladyfingers

ITTY BITTY 5-INCH BABY DOLL PATTERNS

April, 2012
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers

Materials Required:

#1 or #2 needles (I like to use 2 double-pointed needles)
Ring Markers
Fingering yarn, baby sport yarn, or any #1, 2, or 3 weight yarn

BABY DOLL JACKET WITH COLLAR

Cast on 30 stitches. Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 10 rows.
Next Row: K5, K2 together, K2, K2 together, K8, K2 together, K2, K2 together, K5 = 26
Place Markers, as follows:
Knit 3, Purl 2, place marker, Purl 3, place marker, Purl 10, place marker, Purl 3, place marker, Purl 2, KNIT 3. (Always keep the first and last 3 stitches in KNIT for border).
Row 1: Knit, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 stitches increased).
Row 2: Knit 3, Purl, slipping markers - with no increase, end with Knit 3.
Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until stitches are divided, as follows:
9, marker, 11, marker, 18, marker, 11, marker, 9 = 58 sts 
Sleeves:
Knit 9, remove marker, Knit 11 - remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 11 sleeve stitches. Knit and purl on only the sleeve stitches for 4 rows. Then knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off. Leave a 6-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.
Attach yarn after completed sleeve, Knit 18 stitches, remove marker, Knit 11, remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 11 stitches. Work the second sleeve same as the first one. Attach yarn after completed second sleeve, Knit 9.
Next Row: Knit 3, purl across to last 3 sts, Knit 3.
Body of Jacket:
Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 4 rows. Then knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off. 
Option #1: Sew up the front of the jacket from the bottom hem up ¾ inch - leave enough room to dress the doll feet first.
Option 2: Make two tie cords - crochet a chain of 30 stitches - attach a chain to each side of the jacket half-way between the hem and the collar.
Option 3: If you cant crochet, knit tie cords by casting on 30 stitches, knit across IN THE BACK OF EACH STITCH, then immediately bind off. (Make 2).

BABY DOLL LONG PANTS

Cast on 34 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit 17 stitches, PLACE CENTER MARKER, Knit 17.
Purl 1 row, slipping center marker.
Page 2 - Itty Bitty Baby Doll 

Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. (Note: This will allow more room for the chubby body). Purl 1 row.
Knit and purl , increasing in the center area for a total of 6 rows.
Divide for legs:
Knit 20 stitches, remove center marker, TURN, purl back on the same 20 stitches.
Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows.
Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand long enough to sew the leg seam.
Join yarn after completed pant leg, Knit 20. Purl back. Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows. Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off. Leave strand to sew seam.
Option: Sew the bottom of the pant seam to make long pants with attached booties.

BABY DOLL CAP

Cast on 32 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 10 rows. Purl 1 row. 
Work crown of hat: * K1, K2 together, continue across from * to end of row.
*P1, P2 together, continue across from * to end of row. *K1, K2 together across row. *P1 P2 together across row. Continue until approx. 8 stitches remain. Cut long strand. Using darning needle, threaded with strand, pull remaining stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew hat seam.

BABY DOLL OPEN FRONT SACQUE

Cast on 26 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers, as follows:
K5, place marker, K3, place marker, K10, place marker, K3, place marker, K5 = 26 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased).
Row 2: K3,Purl, slipping markers - no increase, end with K3.
Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until you have 72 stitches, as follows:
11 - M - 14 - M - 22 - M - 14 - M - 11 = 72 sts.
Cap Sleeves:
Knit 11, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 21, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 10 stitches. (Note: After binding off 14 sleeve stitches you will already have one stitch on the needle, so you will bind off only 21 stitches across the body. When you bind off the 14 stitches for the second sleeve you have one stitch on the needle - knit across the remaining 10 stitches.)
K3, Purl across row, end K3. = 44 stitches.
Work 2 rows in stockinet stitch. Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off in knit.

BABY DOLL PANTIES

Cast on 16 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows. DECREASE on the first and last stitches on EACH ROW (Knit row and Purl row) until there are 6 stitches . Knit and purl for 4 rows. INCREASE on the first and last stitches on EACH ROW until you have 16 stitches. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows. Rib in K1, P1 
Page 3 - Itty Bitty Baby Doll

for 2 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.

BABY DOLL SUNSUIT

Cast on 8 stitches. Knit 6 rows in garter stitch.
Row 1: Cast on 10 stitches, Knit and increase in 8 stitches to end of row.
Row 2: Cast on 10 stitches, Knit 26 stitches. = 36 stitches.
*Knit 1, increase in next stitch, continue across the row from * to end. = 54 stitches
Work in stockinet stitch for 7 rows, ending with a purl row.
Next Row: Knit and increase in the first and last stitch = 56 stitches.
Divide for Legs:
Knit across 28 stitches, TURN, purl back on these same 28 stitches - for 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit 2 together across row = 14 stitches.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off.
Attach yarn after completed leg, Knit across the last 28 stitches and purl back for 4 rows.
Next row: Knit 2 together across row = 14 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Bind off. 
Sew pant legs and up center seam to waist.
Sunsuit Tie Strings:
Attach yarn to a top corner of the sunsuit bib. Crochet a chain of 35 stitches. Knot securely. Cut yarn.
Attach yarn to the other top corner of the bib. Crochet a second chain of 35 stitches. Knot securely. Cut yarn. Use tie strings to tie a bow at the back of the neck.

BABY DOLL WIDE BRIMMED SUN HAT

Cast on 108 stitches. Knit 6 rows for brim. Knit 2 together across row = 54 stitches.
*Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row. = 36 stitches.
Knit 2 rows.
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows.
Decrease for crown of hat:
Row 1: *K1, K2 together across row from * to end.
Row 2: *P1, P2 together across row from * to end.
Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until approx. 8 or 9 stitches on the needle.
Thread darning needle and pul through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Cut long strand and sew seam.
Sun Hat Tie Strings: Crochet two strands with 38 chains each. Attach to each side of hat to tie under the dolls chin - to help make it stay on during playtime.

BABY DOLL BEACH BLANKET

Hold 2 strands of yarn together. Cast on 38 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 36 rows. Bind off.

Page 4 - Itty Bitty 5-inch Baby Doll

Option #1: Crochet a loopy edge around the entire blanket. 
Option #2: Cut short fringe and attach to top and bottom of blanket/

BABY DOLL DRESS

Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 4 rows. 
Knit 8, BIND OFF 9, Knit 9, BIND OFF 9, Knit 7 = 26 stitches
Knit 6 rows.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, *YO, K2 together, continue across row from *, end K1.
Knit 2 rows.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across row.
Stockinette stitch for 4 rows.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): K1, *YO, K2tog across from * to end.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam.

BABY DOLL DRESS WITH PLEATED SKIRT

Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 6 rows.
Knit 8, BIND OFF 9, Knit 9, BIND OFF 9, Knit 7 - 26 stitches.
Knit 6 rows.
Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across row
Purl 1 row..
Work in Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for 5 rows.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): *P2, Knit and INCREASE in next stitch, continue from * across the row (increasing on every second Knit stitch across the row.)
Next Row: (Right Side): * Knit 2, PURL 3, across the row. 
Next Row: (Wrong Side): *P2, KNIT 3, across the row.
Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.

BABY DOLL HAT WITH RIBBING

Cast on 34 stitches. K2, P2 in ribbing for 10 rows. Purl 1 row. 
Crown: *K1, K2 tog, continue across row from * to end.
Next Row: *P1, P2 tog, continue across row from * to end.
Continue decreasing with a knit row and a purl row until you have 8 or 9 stitches on the needle. Cut long strand - thread onto darning needle. Pull needle through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Pull of tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## grandmann

Thank You for the patterns


----------



## Lacey

Hi Ladyfingers. Thank you so much for all the patterns you share. It worked and much easier than e-mail. I love them. Lacey


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks so much for the patterns. I have them bookmarked to print off when we get a new printer. I think that this is easier for yhou and less time consuming than emailing everyone.
I am so grateful for these. Also thanks for the notice in the thread.
Judy


----------



## eadowdy

Thank you for the patterns. I had just bought 6 of these dolls and needed clothes for them. Thank you now I won't have naked babies.


----------



## Juney66

I have just found the patterns thank you Juney x


----------



## Typsknits

Great patterns and thanks for sharing them!


----------



## GranmaDot

Thanks for the little baby doll patterns. I am ahppy to get them.
GranmaDot


----------



## CollettePlaquet

Thank you so much for the patterns. You are so very generous.


----------



## izzy

Thank you, Ladyfingers !! It is so nice, that you share your talents and time with the rest of us !!


----------



## planetrosemary

Thankyou Ladyfingers, you are so generous. These little doll patterns are adorable.

Rosemary.


----------



## Marianne818

These are so precious :thumbup: I'm not into the dolls but think I may have to find these and make some of your great patterns! Thank you!


----------



## GrannyDeb

I have one doll and I'm ready to knit 



planetrosemary said:


> Thankyou Ladyfingers, you are so generous. These little doll patterns are adorable.
> 
> Rosemary.


----------



## penna knitter

Thank you!! I will definitely use then. So cute.


----------



## olbiddy

Elaine, your patterns are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Razzle

I love the patterns, but where do you find the 5 iinch baby dolls?
Razzle


----------



## gego123

Thank you so much for the patterns. You are so generous to share them with us all. Your patterns fit so well and you are very creative. Thx again.


----------



## Annmilla

Hi
Patterns are lovely. Thank you
Ann


----------



## Ellisen

More wonderful doll patterns! Thank for the great patterns and the cute photos. Bravo, Ladyfingers! I always appreciate your patterns. Best to you,


----------



## sandi67

hi ladyfingers, thank you so much for the itty bitty patterns. i got the cutest doll at a garage sale for 25 cents. she needs clothes . thank you so much


----------



## Leonora

Many thanks for all the lovely patterns you have taken the time to design, and then all the time it has taken you to type out on KP, for all to take advantage off. They are adorable. Leonora.


----------



## knittingwitch

thank you so much for sharing your patterns they are just what i was looking for as i have some dolls that size.


----------



## DollDreser

Thank You so much for the patterns. Viv


----------



## Muddyann

Thank you, thank you. I can hardly wait to get new ink for my printer.


----------



## yoda nana

Thankyou so much for the lovely itty bitty patterns they so cute you are so kind and very clever


----------



## pattycake61

I got mine at Walmart in the toy section for about $7.00


----------



## knitnanny

I was so excited when I opened your post. I have two dolls this size for my grandaughters and have been looking for patterns. I have seen the books but they are all too frilly for me. Yours are perfect! Thank you so, so much for sharing. I am so looking forward to making outfits now. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## aknitter

WOW! Thank you for the patterns. I love my itty bitty baby and I made a bunch of things for my grandniece (she's 5 and loves her too!). I will make these up as well.

Anita


----------



## nobelle1

Thank you wonderful lady. Have a great day/


----------



## Lily Anne

Lovely doll and the clothes are perfect. Thank you. Does anyone know if this doll is available in Canada? I have never seen it before.


----------



## Carol (UK)

Wasn't really interested in doll's clothes, but those little 5" ones are gorgeous so I wouldn't mind having a go at one of those patterns. Whereabouts in UK might I get the dolls though?


----------



## Lily Anne

Thanks for this - maybe I can find them there here in Canada.


----------



## knitnanny

They sell them at Mary Maxim. I think I paid $5.99 each...


----------



## Ladyfingers

The 5-inch Itty Bitty baby doll is shown in the Mary Maxim catalog or online. Go to marymaxim.com to see the variety of dolls. The 5-inch doll sells for 4.95. They also advertise a set with pink yarn, instructions and one doll, called "Annie and another set in blue yarn, instructions and a doll, named "Andy" - for $14.95 each.


----------



## cindylucifer

Thank you so much for these patterns. I love all your patterns.


----------



## cindylucifer

I got mine on eBay or you can find the at Annie's Attic.


Razzle said:


> I love the patterns, but where do you find the 5 iinch baby dolls?
> Razzle


----------



## Lily Anne

Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Lily Anne

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Pennypincher

Thank you, Elaine. I followed your instructions and found the patterns and printed them off. I, too, got my dolls at marymaxim.com for $4.99 each. Have you, or are you going to do the same with your Hand Out #4 for the 18" dolls? As some of the others said, this way makes it much easier for you to post once instead of emailing hundreds. Thank you again. Your designs are so cute. Makes "kids" of us all again.


----------



## barb1957

Thank you so much. I'm gathering up patterns and starting to knit a little basket purse and clothes for a little girl in our church. These patterns will come in very handy.


----------



## sunshine9

Thanks for the time you put in to design these wonderful itty bitties. I haven't had time to knit one yet, but I think that I can adapt them to fit my preemies.
Thanks again,
Sunshine9


----------



## Ladyfingers

To answer questions from this thread, some PM's and additional e-mails.....

Yes, since this idea is working so well, I will be posting patterns for the American Girl, Barbie, 5-inch Itty Bitty, and the 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll.

I will probably post one pattern at a time, with a photo included. I don't want to take up too much space and I don't know what Administration would think about my posting a 16 page Handout #4 for the AG doll - with photos - that would be a really L-O-N-G post!


----------



## granjoy

Ladyfingers said:


> To answer questions from this thread, some PM's and additional e-mails.....
> 
> Yes, since this idea is working so well, I will be posting patterns for the American Girl, Barbie, 5-inch Itty Bitty, and the 8-1/2 inch "Cutsie" baby doll.
> 
> I will probably post one pattern at a time, with a photo included. I don't want to take up too much space and I don't know what Administration would think about my posting a 16 page Handout #4 for the AG doll - with photos - that would be a really L-O-N-G post!


Thanks Elaine, I do appreciate the emails you've sent out, but yes, this is sooo much easier way to share!! But I am thinking I'm so lucky I caught this thread as I'm a day behind on the newsletter.....just as well I don't skip them when I get behind! Now I feel REALLY justified on spending so much time on KP!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Awesome patterns, I made a heap of Barbie clothes last Christmas, but I think it was the last year of dolls for the grand daughter....and the younger ones are boys! Might still have to knit some for the 'someday, maybe' box! The itty Bitty's will be for me, (well, my dolls :lol: ) I don't think they were called Itty Bitty but they look the same and are 5" so I'm guessing the clothes will fit. 
Thanks again, love your work!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bevqual

Oh my goodness-- you are talented! These are darling!


----------



## tikeur

Thank you for the patterns.
Adorable
Danielle


----------



## marciashrestha

thanks you are the greatest i would add also very very generous i love those doll cloths thanks again


----------



## scrappinmagic

really cute! I've crocheted a lot of clothes for the little dolls, but haven't tried knitting any yet. Thanks for the patterns!


----------



## Daeanarah

Here it is in the pdf format


----------



## fstknitter

I have a little doll that I wanted to put in a cradle purse and didn't like the outfit in the pattern. I am thrilled to get your selection. Many thanks


----------



## Louey48

Thanks for the patterns can't wait to start


----------



## bilbep

Ladyfingers said:


> ITTY BITTY 5-INCH BABY DOLL PATTERNS
> 
> April, 2012
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> 
> Materials Required:
> 
> #1 or #2 needles (I like to use 2 double-pointed needles)
> Ring Markers
> Fingering yarn, baby sport yarn, or any #1, 2, or 3 weight yarn
> Where did you find that darling doll? I have been looking all over.
> BABY DOLL JACKET WITH COLLAR
> 
> Cast on 30 stitches. Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 10 rows.
> Next Row: K5, K2 together, K2, K2 together, K8, K2 together, K2, K2 together, K5 = 26
> Place Markers, as follows:
> Knit 3, Purl 2, place marker, Purl 3, place marker, Purl 10, place marker, Purl 3, place marker, Purl 2, KNIT 3. (Always keep the first and last 3 stitches in KNIT for border).
> Row 1: Knit, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 stitches increased).
> Row 2: Knit 3, Purl, slipping markers - with no increase, end with Knit 3.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until stitches are divided, as follows:
> 9, marker, 11, marker, 18, marker, 11, marker, 9 = 58 sts
> Sleeves:
> Knit 9, remove marker, Knit 11 - remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 11 sleeve stitches. Knit and purl on only the sleeve stitches for 4 rows. Then knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off. Leave a 6-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.
> Attach yarn after completed sleeve, Knit 18 stitches, remove marker, Knit 11, remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 11 stitches. Work the second sleeve same as the first one. Attach yarn after completed second sleeve, Knit 9.
> Next Row: Knit 3, purl across to last 3 sts, Knit 3.
> Body of Jacket:
> Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 4 rows. Then knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off.
> Option #1: Sew up the front of the jacket from the bottom hem up ¾ inch - leave enough room to dress the doll feet first.
> Option 2: Make two tie cords - crochet a chain of 30 stitches - attach a chain to each side of the jacket half-way between the hem and the collar.
> Option 3: If you cant crochet, knit tie cords by casting on 30 stitches, knit across IN THE BACK OF EACH STITCH, then immediately bind off. (Make 2).
> 
> BABY DOLL LONG PANTS
> 
> Cast on 34 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 17 stitches, PLACE CENTER MARKER, Knit 17.
> Purl 1 row, slipping center marker.
> Page 2 - Itty Bitty Baby Doll
> 
> Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. (Note: This will allow more room for the chubby body). Purl 1 row.
> Knit and purl , increasing in the center area for a total of 6 rows.
> Divide for legs:
> Knit 20 stitches, remove center marker, TURN, purl back on the same 20 stitches.
> Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows.
> Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand long enough to sew the leg seam.
> Join yarn after completed pant leg, Knit 20. Purl back. Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows. Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off. Leave strand to sew seam.
> Option: Sew the bottom of the pant seam to make long pants with attached booties.
> 
> BABY DOLL CAP
> 
> Cast on 32 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 10 rows. Purl 1 row.
> Work crown of hat: * K1, K2 together, continue across from * to end of row.
> *P1, P2 together, continue across from * to end of row. *K1, K2 together across row. *P1 P2 together across row. Continue until approx. 8 stitches remain. Cut long strand. Using darning needle, threaded with strand, pull remaining stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew hat seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL OPEN FRONT SACQUE
> 
> Cast on 26 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers, as follows:
> K5, place marker, K3, place marker, K10, place marker, K3, place marker, K5 = 26 sts.
> Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased).
> Row 2: K3,Purl, slipping markers - no increase, end with K3.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until you have 72 stitches, as follows:
> 11 - M - 14 - M - 22 - M - 14 - M - 11 = 72 sts.
> Cap Sleeves:
> Knit 11, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 21, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 10 stitches. (Note: After binding off 14 sleeve stitches you will already have one stitch on the needle, so you will bind off only 21 stitches across the body. When you bind off the 14 stitches for the second sleeve you have one stitch on the needle - knit across the remaining 10 stitches.)
> K3, Purl across row, end K3. = 44 stitches.
> Work 2 rows in stockinet stitch. Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off in knit.
> 
> BABY DOLL PANTIES
> 
> Cast on 16 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows. DECREASE on the first and last stitches on EACH ROW (Knit row and Purl row) until there are 6 stitches . Knit and purl for 4 rows. INCREASE on the first and last stitches on EACH ROW until you have 16 stitches. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows. Rib in K1, P1
> Page 3 - Itty Bitty Baby Doll
> 
> for 2 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.
> 
> BABY DOLL SUNSUIT
> 
> Cast on 8 stitches. Knit 6 rows in garter stitch.
> Row 1: Cast on 10 stitches, Knit and increase in 8 stitches to end of row.
> Row 2: Cast on 10 stitches, Knit 26 stitches. = 36 stitches.
> *Knit 1, increase in next stitch, continue across the row from * to end. = 54 stitches
> Work in stockinet stitch for 7 rows, ending with a purl row.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in the first and last stitch = 56 stitches.
> Divide for Legs:
> Knit across 28 stitches, TURN, purl back on these same 28 stitches - for 4 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 2 together across row = 14 stitches.
> Knit 2 rows. Bind off.
> Attach yarn after completed leg, Knit across the last 28 stitches and purl back for 4 rows.
> Next row: Knit 2 together across row = 14 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Bind off.
> Sew pant legs and up center seam to waist.
> Sunsuit Tie Strings:
> Attach yarn to a top corner of the sunsuit bib. Crochet a chain of 35 stitches. Knot securely. Cut yarn.
> Attach yarn to the other top corner of the bib. Crochet a second chain of 35 stitches. Knot securely. Cut yarn. Use tie strings to tie a bow at the back of the neck.
> 
> BABY DOLL WIDE BRIMMED SUN HAT
> 
> Cast on 108 stitches. Knit 6 rows for brim. Knit 2 together across row = 54 stitches.
> *Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row. = 36 stitches.
> Knit 2 rows.
> Purl 1 row.
> Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows.
> Decrease for crown of hat:
> Row 1: *K1, K2 together across row from * to end.
> Row 2: *P1, P2 together across row from * to end.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until approx. 8 or 9 stitches on the needle.
> Thread darning needle and pul through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Cut long strand and sew seam.
> Sun Hat Tie Strings: Crochet two strands with 38 chains each. Attach to each side of hat to tie under the dolls chin - to help make it stay on during playtime.
> 
> BABY DOLL BEACH BLANKET
> 
> Hold 2 strands of yarn together. Cast on 38 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 36 rows. Bind off.
> 
> Page 4 - Itty Bitty 5-inch Baby Doll
> 
> Option #1: Crochet a loopy edge around the entire blanket.
> Option #2: Cut short fringe and attach to top and bottom of blanket/
> 
> BABY DOLL DRESS
> 
> Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 4 rows.
> Knit 8, BIND OFF 9, Knit 9, BIND OFF 9, Knit 7 = 26 stitches
> Knit 6 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, *YO, K2 together, continue across row from *, end K1.
> Knit 2 rows.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across row.
> Stockinette stitch for 4 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): K1, *YO, K2tog across from * to end.
> Knit 2 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL DRESS WITH PLEATED SKIRT
> 
> Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 6 rows.
> Knit 8, BIND OFF 9, Knit 9, BIND OFF 9, Knit 7 - 26 stitches.
> Knit 6 rows.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across row
> Purl 1 row..
> Work in Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for 5 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): *P2, Knit and INCREASE in next stitch, continue from * across the row (increasing on every second Knit stitch across the row.)
> Next Row: (Right Side): * Knit 2, PURL 3, across the row.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): *P2, KNIT 3, across the row.
> Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL HAT WITH RIBBING
> 
> Cast on 34 stitches. K2, P2 in ribbing for 10 rows. Purl 1 row.
> Crown: *K1, K2 tog, continue across row from * to end.
> Next Row: *P1, P2 tog, continue across row from * to end.
> Continue decreasing with a knit row and a purl row until you have 8 or 9 stitches on the needle. Cut long strand - thread onto darning needle. Pull needle through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Pull of tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## bilbep

Ladyfingers said:


> ITTY BITTY 5-INCH BABY DOLL PATTERNS
> 
> April, 2012
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> 
> Materials Required:
> 
> #1 or #2 needles (I like to use 2 double-pointed needles)
> Ring Markers
> Fingering yarn, baby sport yarn, or any #1, 2, or 3 weight yarn
> Where did you find that darling doll? I have been looking all over.
> BABY DOLL JACKET WITH COLLAR
> 
> Cast on 30 stitches. Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 10 rows.
> Next Row: K5, K2 together, K2, K2 together, K8, K2 together, K2, K2 together, K5 = 26
> Place Markers, as follows:
> Knit 3, Purl 2, place marker, Purl 3, place marker, Purl 10, place marker, Purl 3, place marker, Purl 2, KNIT 3. (Always keep the first and last 3 stitches in KNIT for border).
> Row 1: Knit, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 stitches increased).
> Row 2: Knit 3, Purl, slipping markers - with no increase, end with Knit 3.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until stitches are divided, as follows:
> 9, marker, 11, marker, 18, marker, 11, marker, 9 = 58 sts
> Sleeves:
> Knit 9, remove marker, Knit 11 - remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 11 sleeve stitches. Knit and purl on only the sleeve stitches for 4 rows. Then knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off. Leave a 6-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.
> Attach yarn after completed sleeve, Knit 18 stitches, remove marker, Knit 11, remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 11 stitches. Work the second sleeve same as the first one. Attach yarn after completed second sleeve, Knit 9.
> Next Row: Knit 3, purl across to last 3 sts, Knit 3.
> Body of Jacket:
> Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 4 rows. Then knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off.
> Option #1: Sew up the front of the jacket from the bottom hem up ¾ inch - leave enough room to dress the doll feet first.
> Option 2: Make two tie cords - crochet a chain of 30 stitches - attach a chain to each side of the jacket half-way between the hem and the collar.
> Option 3: If you cant crochet, knit tie cords by casting on 30 stitches, knit across IN THE BACK OF EACH STITCH, then immediately bind off. (Make 2).
> 
> BABY DOLL LONG PANTS
> 
> Cast on 34 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 17 stitches, PLACE CENTER MARKER, Knit 17.
> Purl 1 row, slipping center marker.
> Page 2 - Itty Bitty Baby Doll
> 
> Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. (Note: This will allow more room for the chubby body). Purl 1 row.
> Knit and purl , increasing in the center area for a total of 6 rows.
> Divide for legs:
> Knit 20 stitches, remove center marker, TURN, purl back on the same 20 stitches.
> Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows.
> Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand long enough to sew the leg seam.
> Join yarn after completed pant leg, Knit 20. Purl back. Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows. Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off. Leave strand to sew seam.
> Option: Sew the bottom of the pant seam to make long pants with attached booties.
> 
> BABY DOLL CAP
> 
> Cast on 32 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 10 rows. Purl 1 row.
> Work crown of hat: * K1, K2 together, continue across from * to end of row.
> *P1, P2 together, continue across from * to end of row. *K1, K2 together across row. *P1 P2 together across row. Continue until approx. 8 stitches remain. Cut long strand. Using darning needle, threaded with strand, pull remaining stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew hat seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL OPEN FRONT SACQUE
> 
> Cast on 26 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers, as follows:
> K5, place marker, K3, place marker, K10, place marker, K3, place marker, K5 = 26 sts.
> Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased).
> Row 2: K3,Purl, slipping markers - no increase, end with K3.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until you have 72 stitches, as follows:
> 11 - M - 14 - M - 22 - M - 14 - M - 11 = 72 sts.
> Cap Sleeves:
> Knit 11, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 21, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 10 stitches. (Note: After binding off 14 sleeve stitches you will already have one stitch on the needle, so you will bind off only 21 stitches across the body. When you bind off the 14 stitches for the second sleeve you have one stitch on the needle - knit across the remaining 10 stitches.)
> K3, Purl across row, end K3. = 44 stitches.
> Work 2 rows in stockinet stitch. Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off in knit.
> 
> BABY DOLL PANTIES
> 
> Cast on 16 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows. DECREASE on the first and last stitches on EACH ROW (Knit row and Purl row) until there are 6 stitches . Knit and purl for 4 rows. INCREASE on the first and last stitches on EACH ROW until you have 16 stitches. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows. Rib in K1, P1
> Page 3 - Itty Bitty Baby Doll
> 
> for 2 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.
> 
> BABY DOLL SUNSUIT
> 
> Cast on 8 stitches. Knit 6 rows in garter stitch.
> Row 1: Cast on 10 stitches, Knit and increase in 8 stitches to end of row.
> Row 2: Cast on 10 stitches, Knit 26 stitches. = 36 stitches.
> *Knit 1, increase in next stitch, continue across the row from * to end. = 54 stitches
> Work in stockinet stitch for 7 rows, ending with a purl row.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in the first and last stitch = 56 stitches.
> Divide for Legs:
> Knit across 28 stitches, TURN, purl back on these same 28 stitches - for 4 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 2 together across row = 14 stitches.
> Knit 2 rows. Bind off.
> Attach yarn after completed leg, Knit across the last 28 stitches and purl back for 4 rows.
> Next row: Knit 2 together across row = 14 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Bind off.
> Sew pant legs and up center seam to waist.
> Sunsuit Tie Strings:
> Attach yarn to a top corner of the sunsuit bib. Crochet a chain of 35 stitches. Knot securely. Cut yarn.
> Attach yarn to the other top corner of the bib. Crochet a second chain of 35 stitches. Knot securely. Cut yarn. Use tie strings to tie a bow at the back of the neck.
> 
> BABY DOLL WIDE BRIMMED SUN HAT
> 
> Cast on 108 stitches. Knit 6 rows for brim. Knit 2 together across row = 54 stitches.
> *Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row. = 36 stitches.
> Knit 2 rows.
> Purl 1 row.
> Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows.
> Decrease for crown of hat:
> Row 1: *K1, K2 together across row from * to end.
> Row 2: *P1, P2 together across row from * to end.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until approx. 8 or 9 stitches on the needle.
> Thread darning needle and pul through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Cut long strand and sew seam.
> Sun Hat Tie Strings: Crochet two strands with 38 chains each. Attach to each side of hat to tie under the dolls chin - to help make it stay on during playtime.
> 
> BABY DOLL BEACH BLANKET
> 
> Hold 2 strands of yarn together. Cast on 38 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 36 rows. Bind off.
> 
> Page 4 - Itty Bitty 5-inch Baby Doll
> 
> Option #1: Crochet a loopy edge around the entire blanket.
> Option #2: Cut short fringe and attach to top and bottom of blanket/
> 
> BABY DOLL DRESS
> 
> Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 4 rows.
> Knit 8, BIND OFF 9, Knit 9, BIND OFF 9, Knit 7 = 26 stitches
> Knit 6 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, *YO, K2 together, continue across row from *, end K1.
> Knit 2 rows.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across row.
> Stockinette stitch for 4 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): K1, *YO, K2tog across from * to end.
> Knit 2 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL DRESS WITH PLEATED SKIRT
> 
> Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 6 rows.
> Knit 8, BIND OFF 9, Knit 9, BIND OFF 9, Knit 7 - 26 stitches.
> Knit 6 rows.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across row
> Purl 1 row..
> Work in Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for 5 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): *P2, Knit and INCREASE in next stitch, continue from * across the row (increasing on every second Knit stitch across the row.)
> Next Row: (Right Side): * Knit 2, PURL 3, across the row.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): *P2, KNIT 3, across the row.
> Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL HAT WITH RIBBING
> 
> Cast on 34 stitches. K2, P2 in ribbing for 10 rows. Purl 1 row.
> Crown: *K1, K2 tog, continue across row from * to end.
> Next Row: *P1, P2 tog, continue across row from * to end.
> Continue decreasing with a knit row and a purl row until you have 8 or 9 stitches on the needle. Cut long strand - thread onto darning needle. Pull needle through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Pull of tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## freesia792

Those are adorable!


----------



## elewise

Thank you very much for the patterns. I have crochet patterns and NOW I have knitted ones. Good job. Elaine


----------



## jeanmullins

Knitting doll clothes is new to me and I love these patterns, but don't know which hat pattern is for the pink dress and hat - the hat with the smaller lacy brim.

Thank you so much for sharing these patterns. Trying to knit for my GD's 2nd birthday.


----------



## jeanmullins

Knitting doll clothes is new to me and I love these patterns, but don't know which hat pattern is for the pink dress and hat - the hat with the smaller lacy brim.

Thank you so much for sharing these patterns. Trying to knit for my GD's 2nd birthday.


----------



## jeanmullins

Knitting doll clothes is new to me and I love these patterns, but don't know which hat pattern is for the pink dress and hat - the hat with the smaller lacy brim.

Thank you so much for sharing these patterns. Trying to knit for my GD's 2nd birthday.


----------



## Kait

Thank-you so much for the great patterns .I'm hoping to get some of these little dolls when my friend goes to the States come June/July.
Where would be the best store to buy them? Thank-you in advance.


----------



## Daeanarah

Here is the pattern in PDF which will make it easier to download.


----------



## Florida Faye

Thank you for generously sharing your patterns


----------



## Florida Faye

Thank you for generously sharing your patterns


----------



## Daeanarah

Florida
Elaine is great isn't she, and if anyone has a problem, they just need to email her and she'll help them.
I don't knit, although I keep trying. I get the first row of just plain knit (different hoop sizes lol meaning my gauge is off). 
However, I do crochet  

Rhyanna


----------



## bevqual

These are such darling patterns! I think I know what I need to make my little granddaughter for Christmas. I wonder where you can buy those Itty Bitty Dolls?


----------



## dogsfriend

Thank you so much for generously sharing such cute patterns !


----------



## Daeanarah

Bev check Mary Maxim's, Walmart might have them but don't quote me on that.

Rhyanna


----------



## ninie

Ladyfingers said:


> The 5-inch Itty Bitty baby doll is shown in the Mary Maxim catalog or online. Go to marymaxim.com to see the variety of dolls. The 5-inch doll sells for 4.95. They also advertise a set with pink yarn, instructions and one doll, called "Annie and another set in blue yarn, instructions and a doll, named "Andy" - for $14.95 each.


I am now the proud mama of four of those little darlings. Got them from eBay for $20.00. Thank you so much for the lovely patterns, I can't wait to make them. Ninie


----------



## Beamer

Thanks for generously sharing. Its always great to pay it forward.


----------



## Gayn

Thank you for the patterns they are lovely.


----------



## Beamer

Thank you for sharing the info. I am going to check it out right now.


----------



## Beamer

I love your patterns. They are so cute. I an going to order some dolls and start knitting. Thank you so much.


----------



## Charlene12

Thank you so much for the Itty Bitty doll patterns. My little doll will get some clothes. So cute.


----------



## shadows

so adorable
thank you for the pattern


----------



## Crossfade24

Try etsy.com 
They sell a lot of stuff like that.


----------



## cgage

Very cute....thanks for the patterns!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raelkcol

Thank you so much for sharing the patterns. They are adorable.


----------



## Tundrabunny

I am looking for these little dolls! Can you tell me where you are able to find them? Thanks, Gwen


----------



## Pennypincher

Tundrabunny said:


> I am looking for these little dolls! Can you tell me where you are able to find them? Thanks, Gwen


Trymarymaxim.com. They have them there for $5.99 each.


----------



## Tundrabunny

Pennypincher said:


> Trymarymaxim.com. They have them there for $5.99 each.


Thank you.


----------



## Charlene12

Thank you so much for the pattern


----------



## raelkcol

Thank you. They are adorable.


----------



## dickletn

Thank you for these sweet patterns. Now I can dress my two dolls.


----------



## yona

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in the pdf format


Thank you so much for doing the PDF. That was very kind of you.


----------



## yona

Ladyfingers.... you are the best. I feel so fortunate to have these patterns as they mean more to me than just knitting patterns for dolls.


----------



## bettys doll

Elaine = Do you think your Itty Baby patterns would fit the 6 in AG dolls?


----------



## pinkwitch

so very cute! thank you!


----------



## Daeanarah

Elaine does great work Nancy.

There are more of her patterns for Barbie and American Girl Dolls in a forum

Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-121853-1.html

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## grandmaluck

Thank you so much LADYFINGERS for the patterns for the itty bitty baby dolls, I am sure my granddaughters will love them.
Thank you, you are so talented.
Grandmaluck


----------



## diobsession

What more can be said. Sooo Cute


----------



## hennie

Thanks Elaine.


----------



## arkynana

Adorable :sm24:


----------



## knitnanny

Thank you very much!


----------



## karenc

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all you wonderful people and the kindness you show to other knitters, in this and all others sections on this site. I feel blessed to now be a part of your group.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans

Aww. how cute. Must take what.... a size 1 or 2 needle for these doll clothes?


----------



## San

Thank you - your work is amazing.


----------



## JlsH

Thank you for the patterns. I have several of these dolls that were my moms and they need to be dressed!


----------



## Daeanarah

you're welcome. Elaine does great work.


----------



## napa

Downloaded these patterns but there aren't patterns for the two dresses shown with the hats. Please help.


----------



## Daeanarah

send a message to Elaine.


----------



## pemstags

Ladyfingers said:


> ITTY BITTY 5-INCH BABY DOLL PATTERNS
> Thankyou very much very nice of you to share
> Pat x
> April, 2012
> Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
> 
> Materials Required:
> 
> #1 or #2 needles (I like to use 2 double-pointed needles)
> Ring Markers
> Fingering yarn, baby sport yarn, or any #1, 2, or 3 weight yarn
> 
> BABY DOLL JACKET WITH COLLAR
> 
> Cast on 30 stitches. Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 10 rows.
> Next Row: K5, K2 together, K2, K2 together, K8, K2 together, K2, K2 together, K5 = 26
> Place Markers, as follows:
> Knit 3, Purl 2, place marker, Purl 3, place marker, Purl 10, place marker, Purl 3, place marker, Purl 2, KNIT 3. (Always keep the first and last 3 stitches in KNIT for border).
> Row 1: Knit, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 stitches increased).
> Row 2: Knit 3, Purl, slipping markers - with no increase, end with Knit 3.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until stitches are divided, as follows:
> 9, marker, 11, marker, 18, marker, 11, marker, 9 = 58 sts
> Sleeves:
> Knit 9, remove marker, Knit 11 - remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 11 sleeve stitches. Knit and purl on only the sleeve stitches for 4 rows. Then knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off. Leave a 6-inch strand to sew sleeve seam.
> Attach yarn after completed sleeve, Knit 18 stitches, remove marker, Knit 11, remove marker, TURN, purl back on these 11 stitches. Work the second sleeve same as the first one. Attach yarn after completed second sleeve, Knit 9.
> Next Row: Knit 3, purl across to last 3 sts, Knit 3.
> Body of Jacket:
> Work in stockinet stitch (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) for 4 rows. Then knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off.
> Option #1: Sew up the front of the jacket from the bottom hem up ¾ inch - leave enough room to dress the doll feet first.
> Option 2: Make two tie cords - crochet a chain of 30 stitches - attach a chain to each side of the jacket half-way between the hem and the collar.
> Option 3: If you cant crochet, knit tie cords by casting on 30 stitches, knit across IN THE BACK OF EACH STITCH, then immediately bind off. (Make 2).
> 
> BABY DOLL LONG PANTS
> 
> Cast on 34 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 17 stitches, PLACE CENTER MARKER, Knit 17.
> Purl 1 row, slipping center marker.
> Page 2 - Itty Bitty Baby Doll
> 
> Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. (Note: This will allow more room for the chubby body). Purl 1 row.
> Knit and purl , increasing in the center area for a total of 6 rows.
> Divide for legs:
> Knit 20 stitches, remove center marker, TURN, purl back on the same 20 stitches.
> Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows.
> Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off. Leave a strand long enough to sew the leg seam.
> Join yarn after completed pant leg, Knit 20. Purl back. Continue to work in stockinet stitch for 8 rows. Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off. Leave strand to sew seam.
> Option: Sew the bottom of the pant seam to make long pants with attached booties.
> 
> BABY DOLL CAP
> 
> Cast on 32 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 10 rows. Purl 1 row.
> Work crown of hat: * K1, K2 together, continue across from * to end of row.
> *P1, P2 together, continue across from * to end of row. *K1, K2 together across row. *P1 P2 together across row. Continue until approx. 8 stitches remain. Cut long strand. Using darning needle, threaded with strand, pull remaining stitches tightly. Knot securely. Sew hat seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL OPEN FRONT SACQUE
> 
> Cast on 26 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers, as follows:
> K5, place marker, K3, place marker, K10, place marker, K3, place marker, K5 = 26 sts.
> Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (8 sts increased).
> Row 2: K3,Purl, slipping markers - no increase, end with K3.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until you have 72 stitches, as follows:
> 11 - M - 14 - M - 22 - M - 14 - M - 11 = 72 sts.
> Cap Sleeves:
> Knit 11, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 21, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve stitches, remove marker, Knit 10 stitches. (Note: After binding off 14 sleeve stitches you will already have one stitch on the needle, so you will bind off only 21 stitches across the body. When you bind off the 14 stitches for the second sleeve you have one stitch on the needle - knit across the remaining 10 stitches.)
> K3, Purl across row, end K3. = 44 stitches.
> Work 2 rows in stockinet stitch. Garter stitch for 2 rows. Bind off in knit.
> 
> BABY DOLL PANTIES
> 
> Cast on 16 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows. DECREASE on the first and last stitches on EACH ROW (Knit row and Purl row) until there are 6 stitches . Knit and purl for 4 rows. INCREASE on the first and last stitches on EACH ROW until you have 16 stitches. Stockinette stitch for 8 rows. Rib in K1, P1
> Page 3 - Itty Bitty Baby Doll
> 
> for 2 rows. Bind off. Sew side seams.
> 
> BABY DOLL SUNSUIT
> 
> Cast on 8 stitches. Knit 6 rows in garter stitch.
> Row 1: Cast on 10 stitches, Knit and increase in 8 stitches to end of row.
> Row 2: Cast on 10 stitches, Knit 26 stitches. = 36 stitches.
> *Knit 1, increase in next stitch, continue across the row from * to end. = 54 stitches
> Work in stockinet stitch for 7 rows, ending with a purl row.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in the first and last stitch = 56 stitches.
> Divide for Legs:
> Knit across 28 stitches, TURN, purl back on these same 28 stitches - for 4 rows.
> Next Row: Knit 2 together across row = 14 stitches.
> Knit 2 rows. Bind off.
> Attach yarn after completed leg, Knit across the last 28 stitches and purl back for 4 rows.
> Next row: Knit 2 together across row = 14 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Bind off.
> Sew pant legs and up center seam to waist.
> Sunsuit Tie Strings:
> Attach yarn to a top corner of the sunsuit bib. Crochet a chain of 35 stitches. Knot securely. Cut yarn.
> Attach yarn to the other top corner of the bib. Crochet a second chain of 35 stitches. Knot securely. Cut yarn. Use tie strings to tie a bow at the back of the neck.
> 
> BABY DOLL WIDE BRIMMED SUN HAT
> 
> Cast on 108 stitches. Knit 6 rows for brim. Knit 2 together across row = 54 stitches.
> *Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row. = 36 stitches.
> Knit 2 rows.
> Purl 1 row.
> Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows.
> Decrease for crown of hat:
> Row 1: *K1, K2 together across row from * to end.
> Row 2: *P1, P2 together across row from * to end.
> Continue working Rows 1 & 2 until approx. 8 or 9 stitches on the needle.
> Thread darning needle and pul through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Knot securely. Cut long strand and sew seam.
> Sun Hat Tie Strings: Crochet two strands with 38 chains each. Attach to each side of hat to tie under the dolls chin - to help make it stay on during playtime.
> 
> BABY DOLL BEACH BLANKET
> 
> Hold 2 strands of yarn together. Cast on 38 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 36 rows. Bind off.
> 
> Page 4 - Itty Bitty 5-inch Baby Doll
> 
> Option #1: Crochet a loopy edge around the entire blanket.
> Option #2: Cut short fringe and attach to top and bottom of blanket/
> 
> BABY DOLL DRESS
> 
> Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 4 rows.
> Knit 8, BIND OFF 9, Knit 9, BIND OFF 9, Knit 7 = 26 stitches
> Knit 6 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, *YO, K2 together, continue across row from *, end K1.
> Knit 2 rows.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across row.
> Stockinette stitch for 4 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): K1, *YO, K2tog across from * to end.
> Knit 2 rows. Bind off. Sew back seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL DRESS WITH PLEATED SKIRT
> 
> Cast on 44 stitches. Knit 6 rows.
> Knit 8, BIND OFF 9, Knit 9, BIND OFF 9, Knit 7 - 26 stitches.
> Knit 6 rows.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across row
> Purl 1 row..
> Work in Knit 2, Purl 2 ribbing for 5 rows.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): *P2, Knit and INCREASE in next stitch, continue from * across the row (increasing on every second Knit stitch across the row.)
> Next Row: (Right Side): * Knit 2, PURL 3, across the row.
> Next Row: (Wrong Side): *P2, KNIT 3, across the row.
> Bind off in ribbing. Sew back seam.
> 
> BABY DOLL HAT WITH RIBBING
> 
> Cast on 34 stitches. K2, P2 in ribbing for 10 rows. Purl 1 row.
> Crown: *K1, K2 tog, continue across row from * to end.
> Next Row: *P1, P2 tog, continue across row from * to end.
> Continue decreasing with a knit row and a purl row until you have 8 or 9 stitches on the needle. Cut long strand - thread onto darning needle. Pull needle through stitches remaining on knitting needle. Pull of tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## yona

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in the pdf format


You are amazing, thanks so much.


----------



## Daeanarah

thank you.

Rhyanna


----------



## Kiwi in Texas

Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful patterns!


----------



## ps802

Thank you so much for the patterns. I have 5 granddaughters and each one of them have an Itty Bitty doll. I need to get my needles working.


----------



## knittingwitch

Thank you Ladies fingers I shall be knitting them as my next project


----------



## Knittingkitty

Adorable outfits!


----------



## Daeanarah

you're welcome. Elaine writes and creates the most wonderful of garments for dolls.

RHyanna


----------



## Sharon22209

Wall-mart carries the 5" dolls, the dolls are in a stroller, bath tub, tricycle and etc. They are $ 4.99, I believe. Look for them, no shipping and etc.


----------



## raelkcol

They are adorable. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Daeanarah

you're very welcome.


----------



## raelkcol

They're adorable.


----------



## my_hub

Thank you Daeanarah the patterns were easy to download from your site.
Perhaps you maybe able to help me find Ladyfingers other 5 inch Doll clothes patterns.
I have only just joined Knitting Paradise. :sm24:


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you


----------



## raelkcol

Thank you for the patterns.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans

Those are adorable. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## janis blondel

Thank you Elaine it is so kind of you to share. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## andries

thank you for the pattern what ply wool did you use


----------



## Daeanarah

I honestly don't know. you'll have to send her a message.


Rhyanna


----------



## LillyB82

[No message]


----------

